# What breed of kitten do I have?



## EricThings (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi Ive had her for 3 months and shes 6 months old. Was the runt of the litter!

I was thinking russian blue mix but im not sure cause theres also stuff about bicolors? So im just all confused. This is my first cat so yea, I don't know anything about cats basically

I looked up grey and white cats anda lot of cats had colors/patterns like my cat.But thing is Idk the breed or whatever. All I know is that the mother is a calico!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You have an adorable DSH (domestic short haired) cat. I want her!! She's just the sweetest little girl. Actually, she may be a DMH (domestic medium haired) cat. I can;t really tell. Just fluffy pile of cuteness. What's her name?


----------



## EricThings (Feb 17, 2020)

Her name’s Luscious. And since shes a domestic shorthair or mediumhair, do you know what breed of cat she could be based on facial features? Or any other factor you can think of?
Ive been looking into it a lot and I really think she’s a Russian Blue bicolor or im not sure.

I looked up dsh/dmh and it said that they were mixed breeds . So I know one parent isa calico female cat but do you know who could be the father?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Calico is a color, not a breed. I don't really see any Russian Blue features. She's just a cute little cat. Cats are different than dogs in that you can't look at them and guess what mixes are in them in most cases. My girls are moggies (mutts in doggie speak). She's just the cutest little thing ever! My Cali was the runt of the litter, too.


----------



## EricThings (Feb 17, 2020)

Do you know what features you see in my cat thats in a certain breed then?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No, not at all. She looks like my Cali when she was a kitten. No breed, just a moggie. The other cats from her same litter looked completely different. When cats are in heat, they can be impregnated by more than one cat. So cats in that same litter can have different fathers. I know, it's weird.


----------



## EricThings (Feb 17, 2020)

Do you know if she may be a Nebalung? Or how did she get grey coloring cause youre correct shes the only one that was grey out of the two litters my friend has had.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No, that's such a rare breed. Chances are probably zero. Maybe your friend needs to get her poor cat fixed so she can stop having so many babies


----------



## EricThings (Feb 17, 2020)

Yea shes getting hers fixed now since she started going into heat too much and making babies etc. Also if you had to say the cat was of a certain breed based on the grey coloring because thats the only color out of the two litters that were out of the ordinary, and her facial features. What would you say she is?


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

She is a very cute Domestic Short Hair.. She has no specific breed characters about her.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

What a sweet cutie-pie! "Luscious" is a DSH. One of the pics show two small aeas of lighter color on her back, and hard to tell because of the lighting whether they are _cream_ color or white. If they're cream then her color pattern is blue-cream and white (blue is mostly used for purebred cats that are grey in color), or for domestics she would be grey/cream and white. Don't see quite enough white on her to be called a calico. I also don't see any distinctive breed characteristics.


----------

